# Lợi ích khi sử dụng gối gòn



## Ngo Viet An Khang (27/3/19)

_Vì sao nói gối gòn đem đến giấc ngủ ngon êm ái nhất, để lí giải điều này hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu những đặc điểm và lợi ích khi sử dụng gối nằm gòn nhé!_

Gối gòn dường như là cái tên khá quen thuộc với người dân Việt Nam khi được sản xuất từ những sợi bông gòn tự nhiên được trồng ở nhiều vùng nông thôn ở nước ta. Với trọng lượng mỏng manh nhẹ nhất thế giới, bông gòn được khá nhiều người ưa thích bởi sự nhẹ nhàng và êm ái của nó. Chính vì thế, những chiếc gối gòn ra đời và đồng hành cùng ta chăm sóc giấc ngủ mỗi đêm.




_Lợi Ích Khi Sử Dụng Gối Nằm Gòn_​
*Lợi ích đến từ những sợi bông gòn trắng tinh khiết này là gì?*

- *Gối gòn an toàn cho sức khỏe người nằm:* 100% những sợi bông gòn có chất xơ nguyên chất tự nhiên hoàn toàn thân thiện với làn da, không còn phải lo dị ứng.

- *Thoáng mát:* Sợi bông gòn tự nhiên không pha lẫn tạp chất hay hóa chất khác làm cho gối nằm không giữ nhiệt bên trong, thông thoáng khí đem lại cảm giác thoáng mát tuyệt đối, dễ chịu suốt cả đêm.

- *Kháng khuẩn tốt: *Tính năng hút ẩm và khử mùi của gòn bông sẽ giúp gối nằm kháng khuẩn hiệu quả, an tâm khi sử dụng lâu dài.

- *Êm ái:* Chính vì trọng lượng vô cùng nhẹ của gòn đã mang lại sự mềm mại và êm ái cho gối nằm.

- *Dễ dàng vệ sinh gối: *Có thể giặt tay hoặc giặt máy và rất nhanh khô.

- *Giá thành rẻ*, phù hợp cho mọi gia đình.

Loại gối nằm gòn phổ biến và thông dụng nhất hiện nay gồm có: gối gòn bi và gối gòn xơ.

- Gối gòn bi: bông gòn được sản xuất vò thành những hạt nhỏ tròn bằng nhau tạo nên độ đàn hồi và chịu lực tốt khi nằm, hạn chế tình trạng xép lún.

- Gối gòn xơ: Là những tấm bông nguyên thủy tự nhiên có độ phồng và êm ái dễ chịu.




_Gòn bi được vò thành hạt tròn_​



_Gòn xơ nguyên thủy_​


----------

